# new sig anyone



## littleangel83uk2000 (Aug 2, 2006)

anyone fancy making me a new sig for my lil beautys


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'll do it-no problem!  Just post some pictures in my request thread (I like to do it that way so I can show examples of my work :wink


----------



## littleangel83uk2000 (Aug 2, 2006)

can u take them from the webshots site?


----------

